# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  الفرحان زيى منو؟؟؟

## البرنسيسه

*:024-: 
:024-: 
:024-: 
:024-: 
:024-: 
والله رجوع وارغو فرحنى من جوووووووة قلبى 
الفرحان تانى منو؟؟؟
*

----------


## ابولين

*جمعة مباركة نوارة المنبر 00 كلنا سعدا بعودة النسر النجيري وانا اكثر سعادة يشطب طمبل 00لك التحية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وانا معاك فرحان شديد ومعانا كتار راجين عودة الصقر النيجريي ده يحلق من جديد في سماء المريخ البديع
*

----------


## مناوي

* فرح لا يوصف يا برنسيسة 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*أنا غايتو ما فرحان و مافي زول يقول لي ليه
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*والله ياجماعة انا اصلا كنت معارضة فكرة اعارتو 
بس الحمدلله رجع لينا نور الملاعب
*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

أنا غايتو ما فرحان و مافي زول يقول لي ليه



 يا عجبكو انا عارف لية لكن مابوريك 0000 عشان انت مبسوط شديد والانبساط اكبر من الفرح  0مش كدي 0ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

:024-:

:024-:

:024-:

:024-:

:024-:

والله رجوع وارغو فرحنى من جوووووووة قلبى

الفرحان تانى منو؟؟؟



تسلمي يااميرة المنتدي صراحة رجعت وارغو بتفرح:onlinelong::fr7a::fr7a:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

جمعة مباركة نوارة المنبر 00 كلنا سعدا بعودة النسر النجيري وانا اكثر سعادة يشطب طمبل 00لك التحية



علينا وعليك يارب..والله كلامك صاح شطب طمبل اهم من جية وارغو:dn36:
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

وانا معاك فرحان شديد ومعانا كتار راجين عودة الصقر النيجريي ده يحلق من جديد في سماء المريخ البديع



ولو ما حلق كمان وجود اسمه سااااااااى فى الكشف كفااااااااااية علينا...يا مهودا يافكار:4_1_210:
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

يا عجبكو انا عارف لية لكن مابوريك 0000 عشان انت مبسوط شديد والانبساط اكبر من الفرح  0مش كدي 0ههههههه



‏
لكن يا ابو لين لقيتك عراف اخير من ناس كده‎
‎
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 فرح لا يوصف يا برنسيسة 



بالتقريب كده قدر شنو عليك الله؟؟؟:1 (2):
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

بالتقريب كده قدر شنو عليك الله؟؟؟:1 (2):



 

:1 (51): 

  قدر انجازات الزعيم ،،، عدد الحصى وعدد الرمال 
               قدر حبك انت للمريخ 
*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

بالتقريب كده قدر شنو عليك الله؟؟؟:1 (2):



 كيلو 0000000000000 هههه هاااااي
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

‏
لكن يا ابو لين لقيتك عراف اخير من ناس كده‎
‎



 يا عجبكو 00بس ما تقولي ناس كدة ديل ناس هناية
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

أنا غايتو ما فرحان و مافي زول يقول لي ليه



طيب لمــــــــــــــــــــــــاذا؟؟؟:1251:
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

:1 (51): 

  قدر انجازات الزعيم ،،، عدد الحصى وعدد الرمال 
               قدر حبك انت للمريخ 




لعاب و مافي كلام ما تشتغل بي حبوبتك دي
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*وارغو والهلال حارقو
دي براااها بتجيب المغص للجلافيط
والله هي جنس فرحة يا برنسيسة

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله كلنا فرحانين بي عودة النسر النجيري وشطب طمبل
وانا عارفك ياعجبكو مافرحااااان لي
اشان ود حلتكم جوجو ماسجلوه ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله كلنا فرحانين بي عودة النسر النجيري وشطب طمبل
وانا عارفك ياعجبكو مافرحااااان لي
اشان ود حلتكم جوجو ماسجلوه ههههههههههههه




تتصور يا قلب وارد بس كويس انو سجل للخرطوم  ما مشي بعيد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله كلنا فرحانين بي عودة النسر النجيري وشطب طمبل
وانا عارفك ياعجبكو مافرحااااان لي
اشان ود حلتكم جوجو ماسجلوه ههههههههههههه



‎

يا مرتضي عادي جدا المهم مصلحة الزعيم بس اديك سر و ما تكلم زول تاني بعد تحرياتي عرفت انه رشاشة و قلت كويس الماسجل لينا
                        	*

----------


## shdaad

*أنا كمان
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*وارغو   من  الأساس  أعارته   كانت  خطا   لايغفر   لمجلس   الأداره   وحمد  لله   على   عودته
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*عودة وارغو مكسب كبير ...

وربنا يديم الأفراح يا برنسيسة ...

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

* فرحه لاتوصف
يابرنسيسة
تسلمى 

*

----------

